# Washing machine won't wring out clothes properly



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Sounds like it's not spinning fast enough. Do a search for Kenmore Series 80 slow spin / low torque. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## FixitDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds like a worn out clutch. Google Kenmore 80 series clutch. videos, part numbers etc are easily found. I did this once for my mom's old kenmore. Somewhat labor intensive, but parts are not that expensive, and her washer ran another 10 years. Good solid machines worth fixing.


----------



## timbo59 (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, so this clutch is responsible for the spin cycle and is slipping - not causing enough speed in the revolutions? 

I've fixed dryers before but not washing machines - is this easy enough to do? Can I get at it from underneath, or do I have to remove the bowl? 

Thanks.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

clutch is probably slipping. Disconnect it, lay it on its back side. Look for any transmission oil that may have gotten onto the clutch lining, if so just clean it up and go. If no oil you will need to replace the clutch. About a $150.00 repair for a service company, its not really a hard job but you may want to read up a little on it before you attempt it yourself.


----------



## timbo59 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah,I just watched a video clip on the job for replacing the clutch - it doesn't look that hard. So I'll take the advice to check for oil, and if that's not the problem I'll order in the new clutch assembly. Says online that I can get if for around $38 - cheaper then getting a new washer! I just hope that the clutch is definitely the issue and that I don't end up wasting the time and money. 

Thanks for all the help. Much appreciated.


----------

